# 27 Zoll, 144Hz , 1440p WQHD  Monitor gesucht



## RM2000 (30. September 2018)

1.) Wie hoch ist dein Kapital bzw. der Preisrahmen in dem du dich bewegen kannst?
Bis zum Preis des Asus ROG Swift PG279Q - also 700€ - kann sehr gerne weniger sein. Muss das ja auch der "Regierung" vermitteln können 
 2.) Besitzt du noch einen alten Monitor bei dem du dir nicht sicher bist, ob sich ein Upgrade bzw. Neukauf lohnen würde?

Ja, ich habe den Ilyama Pro Lite 2475 HDS @ 60Hz.

3.) Welche Grafikkarte ist in deinem PC verbaut? (Wichtig bezüglich der Auflösung!)
Gainward 1060 6 GB Phoenix Golden Sample, soll aber umgeschwenkt werden auf eine 1070TI, 1080 oder 2070

4.) Wie sieht der geplante Verwendungszweck schwerpunktmäßig aus? Gaming, Film/Foto-Bearbeitung, Office oder Allround?

Gaming, bissl Browsing und Officekram. Aber der Schwerpunkt Gaming. Ich spiele zu 80% World of Warcraft, der Rest geht für PUBG, Overwatch, Survivalgames und  Spiele wie Football Manager oder NBA2K etc. drauf. Obgleich ich Sportspiele auf der PS4 und 4k zocke


5.) Hast du spezielle Wünsche oder Anforderungen an das Produkt?
Ja. Ich möchte die nächsten Jahre Ruhe haben und nur immer den Rechner nachbessern müssen. Wenn ich WoW und meine anderen Games auch auf einem Freesync Monitor super darstellen kann, dann gerne auch einen solchen Monitor, nur ist da die Grafikkartenauswahl momentan arg beschränkt.


Ich überlege schon seit zwei Wochen tagein und tagaus doch werde ich mittlerweile von PRO und Kontra erschlagen, der Wahl zwischen Freesync und Gsync oder der Wahl von IPS oder TN und auf welche Graka ich in Zukunft setze.....ich würde mich als Casual Gamer bezeichnen und nicht als E-Sportler


Danke


----------



## tigra456 (30. September 2018)

Den habe ich auch.

ASUS ROG Swift PG279Q ab €' '702,89 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Kann ich auch empfehlen. Vorteil G-Sync (nicht mehr ohne) bis zu 165 hz (144 hz reichen aber) und IPS (bessere Farben wie viele TN-Geräte wenn de des mal Live gesehen hast, weißt warum des super ist. Zumal es für eine Fotobearbeitung sicher auch unschädlich).

Würde mal in der Bucht oder beim großen A... schauen obs Versandrückläufer oder B-Ware günstig gibt. 
Zur Not würde ich bei Kleinanzeigen und co. schauen und mit etwas Verhandlungsgeschick n entsprechdenen Preis anpeilen.

Ansonsten den PG27VQ
ASUS ROG Swift PG27VQ ab €' '748,90 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Dieser soll wohl (laut Test) an die Darstellung von IPS Panels herankommen und sonst auch alles bieten was man sich wünschen kann.

Oder der hier.
Acer Predator Z1 Z271Ubmiphzx ab €' '672,67 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Sollte das gleiche Gerät sein (nur fehlt wohl Nvidia 3D - oder es ist ein Beschreibungsfehler ??)


----------



## RM2000 (30. September 2018)

Der Acer ist TN Panel laut Angaben, oder ist das n Fehler ?


----------



## tigra456 (30. September 2018)

Der erste ist n IPS die andren zwei sind TN (nach neuster Art und Weise)


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (30. September 2018)

Beide Monitore besitzen ein TN Panel, allerdings schon ein sehr ordentliches


----------



## RM2000 (30. September 2018)

Taugt der hier auch was:

27" (68,58cm) Asus ROG Swift PG278QR schwarz 2560x1440 1xDisplayPort / 1xHDMI | Mindfactory.de


----------



## HagenStein87 (30. September 2018)

Google Mal den LG 32GK850G sehr tolles VA Panel! Perfekter Mix fürs gamen und Fotobearbeitung...


----------



## JoM79 (30. September 2018)

Den Asus PG278QR hatte ich zwischen AOC AG322QCX und meinem jetzigen MSI MPG27CQ.
Im direkten Vergleich ist das Bild des Asus einfach ne Klasse schlechter, aber für TN gut.
Er hat halt wie fast alle WQHD 144Hz Gsync TN Monitore einfach ein schlechtes coating .


----------



## RM2000 (1. Oktober 2018)

So, ich muss mich jetzt auf Gsync festlegen. 

Ich habe mir jetzt eine GTX 1080TI gekauft, 11G Aorus Xtreme für 650 Euro 

Jetzt muss es nur noch einen ordentlichen Monitor dafür geben.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Oktober 2018)

Warum, ist dir Gsync so wichtig?


----------



## Yoshi-M (1. Oktober 2018)

Warum sollte er auf G-Sync verzichten? 
Wenn er eh bereits für Monitor und Grafikkarte einen vierstelligen Betrag ausgibt, ist der Aufpreis zu einem G-Sync Monitor im 
Verhältnis zur Gesamtausgabe (ca. 15% Aufpreis) gar nicht so hoch. 
Noch dazu, wenn man die geplante Nutztungsdauer berücksichtigt.

Ich würde sagen er spart in diesem Fall am falschen Ende, wenn er hier auf diese Funktion verzichtet, 
außer er sieht wirklich keinen Unterschied. Dann wären die 15% tatsächlich vergeudet.

Ich selbst hatte noch niemanden, dem ich an meinem Monitor die Unterschiede G-Sync on vs. off demonstriert habe und er/sie
anschließend sagte, dass kein Unterschied sichtbar wäre.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Oktober 2018)

Es erhöht halt die Anzahl der Monitore.
Einen 27" WQHD Gsync 144Hz mit VA gibt es bis heute nicht für Geld und gute Worte.


----------



## RM2000 (1. Oktober 2018)

Ich denke mein finanzieller Rahmen sollte zumindest einen 27 Zoll Gsync mit IPS rausspringen lassen mit 144Hz und 1440


----------



## JoM79 (1. Oktober 2018)

Du hast ja auch nur die Wahl zwischen IPS und TN.
Produktvergleich ASUS ROG Swift PG278QR, Acer Predator Z1 Z271Ubmiphzx, ViewSonic XG2703-GS, ASUS ROG Swift PG279Q Geizhals Deutschland
Würde einen von denen nehmen.


----------



## Krolgosh (1. Oktober 2018)

HannibalLecter32435 schrieb:


> wer braucht gaysnyc bei 144hz=



Mal wieder eine Antwort wie man sie von dir mitlerweile ja kennt...  Nur weil es für dich keinen Mehrwert bietet, bzw du keinen Unterschied bemerkst, heißt es noch lange nicht das keiner existiert. 

Zum Thema, ich möchte bei meinem 144Hz Monitor auch nicht mehr auf Gsync verzichten. Hab mich nach vorherigen Testen bewusst dafür Entschieden, und würde auch nicht mehr ohne kaufen.


----------



## HagenStein87 (1. Oktober 2018)

HannibalLecter32435 schrieb:


> wer braucht...



Au man.... seit 2 Tagen  spiele ich GTA 5 wieder. Fps im Bereich 80-120... Gott sei dank hab ich gsync..hat mich seit Jahren genervt!

und an den TE warum "nur" 27`` ?


----------



## RM2000 (1. Oktober 2018)

HagenStein87 schrieb:


> Au man.... seit 2 Tagen  spiele ich GTA 5 wieder. Fps im Bereich 80-120... Gott sei dank hab ich gsync..hat mich seit Jahren genervt!
> 
> und an den TE warum "nur" 27`` ?



27" reicht mir.  Oder was möchtest Du mir für eine Alternative in der Preisrichtung  vorschlagen ? Nur zu....


----------



## HagenStein87 (1. Oktober 2018)

RM2000 schrieb:


> 27" reicht mir.  Oder was möchtest Du mir für eine Alternative in der Preisrichtung  vorschlagen ? Nur zu....



31,5" (80,01cm) LG Electronics 32GK850G-B schwarz 2560x1440 1xDisplayPort / | Mindfactory.de


----------



## RM2000 (3. Oktober 2018)

HagenStein87 schrieb:


> 31,5" (80,01cm) LG Electronics 32GK850G-B schwarz 2560x1440 1xDisplayPort / | Mindfactory.de



Ne, der ist mir zu groß.

Außerdem frag ich mich wie die Auflösung auf einem noch größeren Bildschirm aussehen wird.


----------

